#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Φορολογία Οντοτήτων (Αρχιτεκτόνων - Μηχανικών) - Σεμινάριο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ 2015

## spapako

Ευχαριστούμε για το χρόνο και την προσπάθεια σας. Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι πολύ οι φοροτεχνικοί που "κατέχουν" τα φορολογικά θέματα των μηχανικών. Επίσης ευχαριστούμε τον Χάρη για την επιμέλεια

----------

